# Another Timex - This Time With Added "ticka Ticka"



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another Timex, this time a 1975 Timex 100. A chrome version with a white face is featured in Christoph's excellent Metatechinical Cabinet site, whereas this is the gold plated version. It runs a 17 jewel AS/ST 1941, which was known by Timex as a Module 181.

It seems that there was an earlier 100 range which was produced between 1959 and 1960 but they weren't Swiss made and ran Timex Module 22 movements apparently.





































It makes an interesting contrast to my other Timex from the mid 1970's, and was obviously intended for a more "conservative" market.








Click this bar to view the original image of 827x825px and 591KB.










I'd love to be able to find out what the original bracelet was, but, as it seems that the watches themselves are not that easy to find, finding an origial bracelet might prove difficult.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

snap.










dad's good watch.

as opposed to the many timex he destroyed over the years as a steel worker


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rotundus said:


> snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Des, it's good to see another in such good condition


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As I've said before - -

Every collection needs a Timex, and there's a Timex for every collection! :yes:

Msieu Jean, je suis *JEALOUSE! *


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mel said:


> As I've said before - -
> 
> Every collection needs a Timex, and there's a Timex for every collection! :yes:
> 
> Msieu Jean, je suis *JEALOUSE! *


Merci M. Mel, vous Ãªtes trÃ¨s aimables

I've seen others with Arabic numerals and with just batons, but always with this style case, do you know if there were any other case styles?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not sure John, the guy to ask would be Bill, Watchnutz here, or BillD on the Timex Forum. Bill is our Official Historian and has an encyclopaedic knowledge of models and styles - he was also a Curator of part of the Timex Museum. :yes:


----------

